# Does Your Cat Ever "Bark"?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a cat named Timmy, and he's really weird for several reasons. He always does this weird thing where he looks out the window and makes a loud sound that I can only describe as a mix between a bird chirping and a dog barking, and it sounds like he's in pain.






He usually does it when he seems something moving outside even if it's something really minor. I think he gets over stimulated by what's going on or something, but I've never heard a cat do this before. Does anyone else's cat do this? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a cat that "chirps" or at least thats what i call it!! He does it when were playing, esp with a laser. And he also does it when he sees birds out the window. Ithought he was in pain at first too but i looked it up and i think its meant to mimick birds to draw them closer? Not %100 positive thats true but it makes sense!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

that's really funny, I never thought of it that way 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had a Maine ****/Tabby mix that chirped, but that's it besides the weird noises Mister makes. Nothing likes. Bark though.


----------



## euneirophrenia (Mar 6, 2014)

Almost all (3 out of the 4) of my cats, especially one of them, always chirps when they look outside and see birds. My mother told me it is to fool birds into coming closer, but I have no idea what it actually means. It definitely sounds bizarre though. One of my cats w does it much deeper then my other cats, so perhaps the "barking" is just a weird pitch your cat has going on. I wouldn't describe my cats as barking though. Just chirping.


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got a goat that barks/ whoops like an orangutang. He's hilarious.... My cat at my parent's place chirps when he's in "hunter mode" haha


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

The first cat I had was a bob'd tail that we found as a kitten. His name was Vixen and in his old age he weighed 35 pounds, he gained the weight after being fixed. He'd hop up on you and walk all over you and it honestly felt like railroad spikes were being driven into you and he'd just purr lol
He could speak, his favorite (and only) word was "No." He'd flatten his ears and tell you no while he growled if you mentioned a bath for him and if you tried to get him for the bath he'd run mach 10 down the hall screaming "nonononononononononoooooo" 

He was a good boy though, I miss him sometimes.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

My cat say mom. Or at least it sounds like it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

MY cat says his name ("Max") quite clearly!


----------

